# Promotion



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am posting this here so I don't have to send out a few PM's. 01 August at the Fargo MEPS at 0930 is the promotion ceremony for my promotion to Master Sergeant if you are interested. Nothing fancy, 10 minutes long.

Thanks

David


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats! :beer:

Will you be changing your login name after?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats :beer: :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats, and continued success! :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go thats a nice raise....


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Congrats! :beer:
> 
> Will you be changing your login name after?


Like I told Chris, vain I know but yes. It will be MSG Rude.

And thank you all for the congrats.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Like I told Chris, vain I know but yes. It will be MSG Rude


Not vain, you earned it!!! Thanks for all you do for our country!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats! I see your changed your log-on, but now your signature block :lol:

Have a great weekend...

Mike


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey, Rude, nice going and .... Thank You! If I ever see you on Hobart again we'll :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

To excell at the most honorable profession is an achievement to be proud of. I admire you and thank you and your brothers in arms.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

David,
Congrats! If I can get off work, I will be there!
Jim


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Sir,

Thank you for your service to our country. Thank you for doing what it takes to keep us free.

Congratulations on the promotion.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

David,
Not that I want to sound ignorant, (which I may be), but what the hell is MEPS, and where is it?
Jim


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

jhegg said:


> David,
> Not that I want to sound ignorant, (which I may be), but what the hell is MEPS, and where is it?
> Jim


Miltary Entrance Processing Station (MEPS)

225 4th Ave North, Fargo

Thanks to all I appreciate it greatly. Keep all our young men and woman in prayers that are over there doing what needs to be done. And their familys that have to be alone too.


----------

